# Option de filtre ASCII



## chabick (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
en voulant ouvrir sur mon mac, avec open office 4.0.1 , un document enregistré sous word 10, j'ai un message qui s'affiche indiquant "option de filtre ASCII. Elle propose plusieurs jeux de caractère et de police de base, mais peu important l'option choisie, le document s'ouvre avec des caractères totalement illisibles. Du coup, j'ai reessayé sur word, il ne s'ouvre plus non plus "document corrompu" il me met. 
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider? car c'est un travail de plusieurs mois que je risque de perdre.
Merci d'avance 

PS. Mac book Pro, sous maverick 10.9


----------



## daffyb (4 Janvier 2014)

essaye avec openoffice ou libreoffice, au cas où


----------



## edd72 (7 Janvier 2014)

Un rapport avec la section? On parle de bureautique, non? (pas d'OS alternatifs, si?)

Le fait qu'il te propose "option de filtre ASCII" signifie qu'il ne sait pas reconnaitre l'encodage donc qu'il n'est pas capable de lire les entêtes:
--> soit ce fichier est corrompu
--> soit le logiciel ne gère pas ce type de fichier


----------

